# re chargable lights



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-flood-l...-10-watt-flood-light-12-volts-cool-white.html


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You using that one? I really want to get something similar but I need closer to 500W


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> You using that one? I really want to get something similar but I need closer to 500W


I have 2 of them and they put out some light!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> I have 2 of them and they put out some light!!:thumbsup:


Can I use them while sanding ? or do I need more light ?


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got myself a Milwaukee 18v flood light and have to say its the best light I have ever owned. I get about 7 to 8 hours from 1 battery charge and the light it gives is amazing, but is on the pricey side. $165 in australia but got it on sale for $129 so worth every penny as far as im concerned


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

forestbhoy said:


> http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-flood-l...-10-watt-flood-light-12-volts-cool-white.html


I bought 1 Ill use it for tops but not the main stuff as i find it doesn't give me enough light.


----------

